# Kernel-Support für Wlan aktivieren



## the rusher (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ne Wlan-Karte (DWL-520+) in meinm PC (PCI) eingebaut und möchte diese nun unter Linux (Debian Etch) nutzen. Irgendwie hab ich jedoch das Gefühl, dass diese Karte von meinem Debian gar nicht erkannt wird (unter der Ubuntu LiveCD wird sie erkannt), denn "iwconfig" listet mir gar keine wlan-Schnittstelle auf, und bei den anderen steht jeweils "no wireless extensions". Ifconfig zeigt mir jedoch drei eth - Schnittstellen an (1 und 2 sind Onbard-Gigabit Lan, eth0 ist die Wlan-Karte). Wie bringe ich Debian nun dazu, dass es meine Karte erkennt? Muss ich da im Kernel was einstellen oder updaten?

Gruss rusher


----------

